

Ask HN: Comcast business IP routing is broken? - petrohi

Anyone else is seeing issues with Comcast misrouting IPs for Linode Fremont&#x2F;Hurricane Electric?
======
petrohi
HE/Fremont IPs are routed to East Coast with 100% packet loss:

    
    
      3  te-0-3-0-3-sur03.santaclara.ca.sfba.comcast.net (68.85.190.45)  9.350 ms  10.003 ms  11.028 ms
      4  te-7-1-ur12.sanjose.ca.sfba.comcast.net (68.87.194.130)  12.359 ms
         te-1-1-0-7-ar01.sfsutro.ca.sfba.comcast.net (69.139.198.174)  16.199 ms
         te-1-1-0-9-ar01.sfsutro.ca.sfba.comcast.net (69.139.198.178)  11.900 ms
      5  te-0-2-0-0-cr01.chicago.il.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.91.121)  14.191 ms  16.276 ms  15.595 ms
      6  he-0-12-0-1-pe04.ashburn.va.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.87.2)  15.877 ms  15.729 ms  16.187 ms
      7  * * *

------
draebek
I, too, can't get to Linode's Fremont data center from my Comcast home
connection.

------
coderholic
Yes, experiencing the same from 67.188.232.131

